# Fridge Incubator - Help me build one please!



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

I have an under counter size fridge I want to convert into an incubator. I will remove all working parts so it is basically just a big insulated box.

Then for heating and egg boxes... this is where I need some advice

I was originally thinking of using heat cable, if I do that does it need to go on the sides or will just on the base do?

OR would heat mats be better? And if so, do I need to cover both sides and the back?

Do I need a fan? If so, what type?

As it is for leos, I am either going to either use big boxes with multiple eggs in them or multiple boxes with egg pairs in them. Does either method work better in large fridge type incubators?

Any advice or pics of ones you have built yourself would be great. Thank you


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

i brought a small glass door fridge incubater on here the other week,it has heat mat bottom sides and bit round top,,holds temp perfect and has a small 7 volt fan in back to circulat air round,keeps perfect temp mate,so i would put sides and bottom


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

dont think i'll be of much help but ive got a glass fronted drinks fri9dge and ive used a 7m heat cable
ive stuck it down with duck tape to bottome,sides and shelves (where it wont come into contact with boxes) and i did have to move some cable lower to get more even temps (with heat rising)
used a pusle stat
all SEEMS good but not got any egg boxes in there yet for final check
if i had the knowhow then id put a small fan in there but i reckon i'll be ok


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

the fan in mine is a square computer fan,he run it off a mobile phone charger so right voltage for fan and tha air runs though fan then back around to top and bottom though back into fridge space


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

170pand said:


> the fan in mine is a square computer fan,he run it off a mobile phone charger so right voltage for fan and tha air runs though fan then back around to top and bottom though back into fridge space


could i use this?
Computer Case multicolor LED Fans Cooler Fan 120mm C002 on eBay, also Fans, Fans Heatsinks, Desktop PC Components, Computing (end time 30-Mar-09 16:12:40 BST)

and what sort of phone charger? any? how do they connect?
sorry im a bit thick lol


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

yes they are the same sort as in back of mine


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

great !!!!!!!! will actually get the one just with blue leds

what phone charger do i need - any specific amps/volts or whatever ?

how do i connect them?

once running would it be ok to stick a timer on the plug? i wouldnt think the air needs moving 100% of the time so im thinking that if it just came on intermitently to move air about a bit for more constant temps

im not thinking of placing in any specific spot or to move air aorund too much - im hoping my placement of heat cable has already got reasonably even temps but it would be a bonus to have a tiny bit of help to even things out

could you connect 2 fans to 1 phone charger? say to have them at opposite sides/ends of fridge?

thanks


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

here is mine all i did was rip out the guts of the fridge and get a large heat mat the reason for this over ceramic bulbs was that the heat source would be from top middle and bottom ratehr than just the top so there is no variation within the incubator. add this to a pulse stat and set ur temps heres a pic hope it helps










Tony


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks all. 

Really need to decide on this fan thing though; not sure if I fancy DIY electronics with a computer fan, but I think that you can buy them specially for reptiles... I will check with my supplier.

Firedragon; don't you find the top and bottom shelves are warmer than the middle one if you haven't got a fan in there?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

i dont use a fan in mine at all and have incubated 14 clutches in it with no issues what so ever


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> i dont use a fan in mine at all and have incubated 14 clutches in it with no issues what so ever



Sounds good to me!!! What sort of containers have you used to keep the eggs in?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

i use these tubs bought from wilko or places like that










i place the lids on also and just dril 1 or 2 holes in top for air exchange


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

i incubated first lot of beardy eggs about 12 year ago in a viv that was empty so anything can act as incubater if you havent got one about,but a lot of people fit fans so heat is distrubed and spread evenly around incubater


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

tricky said:


> could i use this?
> Computer Case multicolor LED Fans Cooler Fan 120mm C002 on eBay, also Fans, Fans Heatsinks, Desktop PC Components, Computing (end time 30-Mar-09 16:12:40 BST)
> 
> and what sort of phone charger? any? how do they connect?
> sorry im a bit thick lol


 
as long as the charger is of equal or less voltage than the fan your using there should be no problem..it'll still run it just splice the pos/neg wires together and hey presto dont even matter what way round the wires go...


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

but if u use a heat matt as i have right along bottom back and top of the viv one long matt then the heat comes from all directions and it is spread evenly. i have no cold spots and an even temperature in the viv top middle bottom front or back


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

sasandjo said:


> as long as the charger is of equal or less voltage than the fan your using there should be no problem..it'll still run it just splice the pos/neg wires together and hey presto dont even matter what way round the wires go...


thanks, will try one the fans turn up

and how about connecting 2 fans to the charger?

and running on a timer plug?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> but if u use a heat matt as i have right along bottom back and top of the viv one long matt then the heat comes from all directions and it is spread evenly. i have no cold spots and an even temperature in the viv top middle bottom front or back


but with heat rising, doesnt the top get warmer?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

no cause u place the prob in center on the viv therefore the stat hits it off when center gets to the temp and as its coming from all aorund and the size of the matt then there no variation... i have 14 successful clutches with another 2 in there atm due to hatch. to date i have never lost an egg


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

sasandjo said:


> as long as the charger is of equal or less voltage than the fan your using there should be no problem..it'll still run it just splice the pos/neg wires together and hey presto dont even matter what way round the wires go...


 
woohoooooo got a phone charger powering a fan with blue l.e.d.s :mf_dribble:
only one out of 2 turned up though but hoping other will turn up tomorrow and maybe run in series (the conection there seems to suggest it can)

will then install into my glass front fridge and put a fresh thread up

thanks for help


----------

